# Pics of T-Rex



## Puppy79 (Apr 4, 2012)

We're thinking about naming our puppy Rexford - or as we'll call him T-Rex or Rexy . Here are a few more pics of him from last week. He comes home in about 2 weeks!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Oh my goodness, he is sooo cute!


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

What a sweet little face!
I like the name Rexford! Very cool & unique.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

T-Rex is a great nickname! It makes me smile as do the pics!!! Very cuuuuuute!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

He is a cutie and I love the name.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

He's such a doll!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Such a grownup name for a sweet little puppy!!! I love it!!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

What a cute little guy...he is a little puppy chubber:HistericalSmiley:....T-Rex is perfect!! :aktion033:

And I love Rexy - it's different, easy to say, cute sounding - just Perfect!!!


Bet you can't wait till next week!!!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Oh so very cute... T-Rex is a cute name.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Very handsome fellow! Perhaps his first name could be Robert....Robert Rexford!


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Love the name! Cute pup!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

What a cutie!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

His is ADORABLE!!! I really like the name too!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

oh he's adorable, I love those puppy ears. How exciting. you are going to start puppy fever here! lol


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

He is adorable....bet you can't wait for him to get to you. I love the name, its unique. Post pics when he arrives.


----------



## Bishop (Mar 10, 2012)

He is soooo fluffy! I love the name Rexy! T-Rex is cute too, definitely makes me smile


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Welcome baby Rex---we are gonna' love you!!!!!!!!


----------



## Puppy79 (Apr 4, 2012)

aww thanks everyone!! T-Rex is gonna love you too!! Thanks for all the support!! He already gives you kisses!! XO


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

LOl he just is to cute. Look like he wants to give so much loving and um what can I get into next  Congrats!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

cute cute cute :wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

T-Rex is so handsome and I just love the name. So much fun when people will ask you, "Oh, what's that darling, little dog's name?"  "*T-REX"* B) Nothing like 5 lbs of attitude. :chili:


----------



## ladypotter (Apr 26, 2012)

LOVE IT!!! very original!


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

What a little sweat pea!!! He is so cute! I'm sure you guys are counting down the days until he is home!!! Can't wait to hear more about him!!! : )


----------



## Puppy79 (Apr 4, 2012)

Thanks everyone! We think he is just adorable - and he comes home on Saturday!! I can't wait!!! I'll be sure to post more pics . Thanks again for all your help here - it has been invaluable!!


----------



## Nicosmum (Feb 26, 2012)

He is sooo precious!! i just want to pinch his little cheeks..hehehe. Diggin' the name as well


----------

